# Can you bargain with Spanish campsites in july/aug?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I plan to stay in as yet some undecided Spanish campsite from late June- early aug, some 6 weeks or so.
It will be on the coast as Im going there to kitesurf
There will be only me in my camper
Im unlikely to use campsite facilities excepthook-up, shower & loo & perhaps buy a few beers
What would be a fair price per night?
I would suggest a great price would be 15 euro @ nt but may find it might be more expensive than that!!!!

I will be staying in mar menor area


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I suspect your chances of getting the price down will depend greatly on your ability to speak SPANISH!!

They are past masters at haggling - we Brits never get the chance to hone our skills at the art.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes it can be done, but as stated you will need a little Spanish to even attempt it.

Also €15.00 per night, you are having a laugh, anywhere near the costas in July Aug, and your probably looking at double that price.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes,having a laugh, paid 43 euros per night last summer,and the site was full.
Good luck

Les


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Spanish sites are full of Spanish people with massive tents who decamp to a campsite over the summer to get away from those dreadful flats you see in the cities.

Often the tents are vacated in the week whilst they return to work or sometimes just the wife, kids and grandma are left behind. Whatever, they'll be getting seasonal rates which tourers wont get and the campsites will be rammed.

Do you realise just how hot it gets down there in August?


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

These are quite nice sites right on the beach in Oliva: we've windsurfed from there.

http://www.eurocamping-es.com/eurocamping/camping/web_php/index.php

http://www.kikopark.com/camping/index.asp#


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

For kitesurfing I suspect you are thinking of the Tarifa coast? If not, why not - give it a go. I agree that the owners won't be too keen on lowering their prices but you've more chance the longer you stay. Six weeks should earn you some brownie points


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spanish reduce price in the current climate maybe early or late in the season Peak season not much chance amigo

Try this Spanish
Hola mi amigo. Estoy deseando permanecer durante seis semanas en su campamento. ¿Podría usted darme una oferta por favor.
English
Hello my friend i would like to stay on your campsite for six weeks. Would you give me a discount please.

Dave p


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If your Spanish is limited I would start off by asking how much a night it is.
Then ask how much a night it is for 6 weeks if the price is the same or poor discount just shrug your shoulders and walk away.I am sure that they will re negotiate a better price.
But dont expect to be any where near €15 p/n.


----------

